# AbsoluTTe Issue 37...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

*Is on it's way* 8)

If we can keep all discussion in this thread [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Full online version for Premium Members and the Web Newsletter will both be live tomorrow evening.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Landed today. 8)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Arrived this mornng. Just skipped through so far & Poor picture quality on the Crieff meet.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Arrived this mornng. Just skipped through so far & Poor picture quality on the Crieff meet.
> Hoggy.


It's not poor picture quality, designer went with a sepia type effect on those ones I believe.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Nem said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Arrived this mornng. Just skipped through so far & Poor picture quality on the Crieff meet.
> ...


Hi Nick, It hasn't worked then, so can't understand the thinking behind that.
Hoggy.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

The designer isn't afraid to try new styles and gets influences from contemporary magazines as well as his own styles

Life would be dull if we all liked the same thing and never tried something new


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Mine was on the doormat when I arrived home for my lunch. Had to come back to work without it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

phope said:


> The designer isn't afraid to try new styles and gets influences from contemporary magazines as well as his own styles
> 
> Life would be dull if we all liked the same thing and never tried something new


Sepia tinting to make photos look old is hardly new...

Saying that I'd love to see a mash-up of AbsoluTTe and Neville Brody and Jon Wozencroft's FUSE magazine.


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Never got the 36 one  but 37 is here [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] and I think it looks really good. Excellent effort and I'm sure someone will pick on all sorts of stuff but it feels and looks high quality [smiley=cheers.gif] .


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

glslang said:


> Never got the 36 one  but 37 is here [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] and I think it looks really good. Excellent effort and I'm sure someone will pick on all sorts of stuff but it feels and looks high quality [smiley=cheers.gif] .


I'll find out why, but I'm sure we can get one sent out


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

phope said:


> The designer isn't afraid to try new styles and gets influences from contemporary magazines as well as his own styles
> 
> Life would be dull if we all liked the same thing and never tried something new


Hi, Those pages still look terrible & spoil a quality mag. :roll: :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Arrived this mornng. Just skipped through so far & Poor picture quality on the Crieff meet.
> Hoggy.





> It's not poor picture quality, designer went with a sepia type effect on those ones I believe.


It's for the old folks, memory lane and all that :wink:

Sorry Hoggy, couldn't resist :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

qs950 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Arrived this mornng. Just skipped through so far & Poor picture quality on the Crieff meet.
> ...


Hi, I should have preferred that look then. :lol: :lol: Black & White pics for next AbsoluTTe please. :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Hoggy said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > The designer isn't afraid to try new styles and gets influences from contemporary magazines as well as his own styles
> ...


I have to say I fully agree with Hoggy, the "sepia" pictures ruin the mag.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If it was Sepia it wouldn't be too bad, but it's the effect you get when one of your printer colours has run out of ink.
I sure it must have been an error & wasn't supposed to look like that.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If it was Sepia it wouldn't be too bad, but it's the effect you get when one of your printer colours has run out of ink.
> I sure it must have been an error & wasn't supposed to look like that.
> Hoggy.


It looks exactly the same on the PDF we sent to the printers...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If it was Sepia it wouldn't be too bad, but it's the effect you get when one of your printer colours has run out of ink.
> I sure it must have been an error & wasn't supposed to look like that.
> Hoggy.


The originals did not have that finish - the originals were taken on the same day and with the same camera as the photo on the front of the mag.

Hev x


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

Nem said:


> I'll find out why, but I'm sure we can get one sent out


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Arrived today. Thank you very much!


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi,
Arrived today, thank you very much, a great reading [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Fantastic quailty and edition.

When is the deadline for articles for the next issue, would like to submit of our Rally


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

spike said:


> Fantastic quailty and edition.
> 
> When is the deadline for articles for the next issue, would like to submit of our Rally


The next issue is being put together now. If you want to submit please send any articles to [email protected]

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

